# Anyone selling Pan Scrubbies - Nylon Net



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

I am looking to buy 3 crochet pan scrubbies made from nylon netting. Does anyone make them? I found some on ebay but wanted to see if I could find them for less. She wants $2.50 each and $2.50 for shipping. I like burgundy.


----------



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess I will get the ones on ebay since the auction is coming up. I had a sweet, older lady give me 2 of these several years ago. They have finally worn out and I can't live without them! I have recently found that they are the best thing for washing chicken eggs and they are great for no-stick pans. If you google "crochet pan scrubby;" you can find free patterns on-line. Maybe next time I will make my own. I just don't want to take the time right now. Thanks!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

A thought: The Hudderites here in Montana make them out of the orange hay baling twine. I have one and it works awesome! I am going to learn to crochet so I can make me some.


----------



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

That's a good idea. We have lots of that laying around. Might have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

My great grandmother, who died nearly 30 years ago, made them by the dozens and showed me how. I'd forgotten about it until I saw this thread! She took nylon net (or even onion sacks!) and cut it into strips about 4" or 5" wide and as long as the netting was wide (60"???). She then stacked several layers on top of each other....maybe 6-10 layers....can't remember. Then she used heavy coat thread and did a big gathering stitch down the middle. She then gathered it up as tightly as she could and tied it off. The last step was the most fun.....and it was always my job. You had to pull each layer of netting "out" away from the adjoining ones....made it fluff into a ball. We used them to do dishes back then. They only took a few minutes to make and MUCH easier than crocheting.

I almost forgot....my great grandmother was nearly blind when she made these. I think that's why the "fluffing" part was my job. 

Gosh.... I'm going to have to make some now! Thanks for reminding me of these!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Saw them today at the dollar store


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

i used to make ones where i crocheted a circle and then over crocheted it with the netting. it is very hard on the hands as the netting cuts and scratches when new...i think three bucks each would be a heck of a bargain!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

CC-Rider: What a great description. I love things that are recycled and cost nothing!

Now, what can I use that's free to make cotton knitted dishrags? Unravel a sweater?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We accordian fold the stiff bags and tie w/fishing line. Some of the bags are too soft. I think the one we're using now is from a ham.


----------



## retromotors (Mar 27, 2008)

This is not precisely on subject, but maybe will help someone out.

in a previous life (shudder!) I worked at Wally World, night shift floor maintainance crew. They used various electrical and propane powered machinery to strip old wax, scrub and buff the floors etc. The machinery used large circular nylon pads in various "grades" to perform various functions of maintainance.

The interesting part is that each pad was a complete circle with a 3" hole sorta precut in the center. The 3" section is simply popped out and discarded so the pad can be mounted on the machine. Being a major packrat, I started collecting these 3" sections. Depending on the store, there could be as many as a half dozen used per night so they add up pretty quick.

I've found them to be invaluable in all sorts of around-the-home uses. The size is perfect. The black floor stripping pads are the coarsest and work great for cleaning grills, rusty metal and such. The red scrubbing pads are medium coarseness, and the white buffing pads are the finest... ( in fact the white pads appear almost identical to the ones I've seen in the cosmetics section as facial scrubs!) Although I've never scrubbed pans with them it seems they would work great.

Anyway, my point is that almost any large business probably uses similar floor maintainance equipment, and probably throwing these handy little goodies away. It might be worthwhile to check with the manager of your supermarket or whatever, they may be glad to save these pads for you.

Retro in the Magnolia State


----------

